# DE/DO



## LADOPOGRU

Olá!

Desculpa pelas perguntas mas fico feliz que a malta aqui sempre venha para ajudar-me! 

Tenho uma dúvida como utilizar DE nas seguintes frases:

1. Gosto das pessoas falarem com os sotaques diferentes. (?)

2. Gosto de as pessoas falarem com os sotaques diferentes. (?)

E outra:

"This makes Portuguese one of the most spoken foreign languages in these countries.

As minhas tentativas:

1. Isto faz do português uma das línguas estrangeiras mais faladas naqueles países.

2. Isto faz de o português uma das línguas....

Agradeço-lhes antecipadamente pela vossa ajuda...


LadOpoGru


----------



## anaczz

Olá, Ladopogru

Quando houver as preposições "de", "em" e "por"  seguidas de um artigo definido, faz-se a contração.
de + a = da (preposição de + artigo definido a)
de + as = das
de + o = do
de + os = dos
em+a = na
por + a = pela
por+ o = pelo
Portanto, o correto é: 

Isso faz do português uma das línguas estrangeiras mais faladas naquele país.

Com os artigos indefinidos pode-se fazer a contração ou não:
de + uma:
Gostei de uma casa naquela rua. ou
Gostei duma casa naquela rua.


----------



## englishmania

LADOPOGRU said:


> 1. Gosto das pessoas falarem com os sotaques diferentes. (?)
> Gosto (de) que as pessoas falem com sotaques diferentes.
> Gosto de ouvir as pessoas falar(em) com sotaques diferentes.
> Gosto de ouvir os diferentes sotaques (das pessoas).
> Gosto do facto de as pessoas terem sotaques diferentes.
> 
> 
> 1. Isto faz do português uma das línguas estrangeiras mais faladas naqueles países.
> ok
> 
> 2. Isto faz de o português uma das línguas...





_Apesar de_* o* filho dele não *ir*, tu podes ir. 
Apesar do filho dele não ir, 

_Apesar de_ *a* situação não *estar* resolvida, ... _Apesar d*a*_* situação *(complicada),... (apesar de + noun)
Apesar da situação não estar resolvida 


_Apesar d*os problemas*_ (que tens tido), ...  _Apesar de_ *os problemas terem* aumentado,... 

O facto de *a* Maria não *poder ir*  afecta o grupo. 
O facto da Maria não poder ir ... 

Apesar da chuva forte, eu saí. /  Apesar de a Maria me ter avisado, fui na mesma. 
Apesar da Maria me ter avisado, fui na mesma. 

Fico chateado por o João chegar atrasado. 
Fico chateado pelo João chegar atrasado.


----------



## LADOPOGRU

@anaczz: 
Muito obrigado pela explicação especialmente o caso dos artigos indefinidos (pode-se fazer a contração ou não). Agora está claro.


----------



## LADOPOGRU

@englishmania: 
Eu aprendi bastante com os teus exemplos. Esclareceste umas dúvidas que já tinha em mente mas que não soube fazer a pergunta. Fico muito grato. És o maior!


----------



## englishmania

LADOPOGRU said:


> @englishmania:
> Eu aprendi bastante com os teus exemplos. Esclareceste umas dúvidas que já tinha em mente mas que não soube fazer a pergunta. Fico muito grato. És a maior!


----------



## Audie

LADOPOGRU said:


> Olá!
> 
> Desculpa pelas perguntas mas fico feliz que a *malta  *aqui sempre venha para ajudar-me!


----------



## LADOPOGRU

@Audierunt
Vindo de alguém não nativo de português, sei que o uso de "a malta" ficou forçado.  Mas será "a galera" no Brasil ou "o pessoal"... algo assim...


----------



## Alentugano

Malta em Portugal perdeu aquele sentido depreciativo. É algo como pessoal, galera, turma.


----------



## Audie

OK, _malta_!  Achei mesmo que poderia não ter captado alguma _cousa_.


----------



## Vanda

Um uso destas preposições (clique)


----------



## LADOPOGRU

Obrigado, Vanda!


----------



## Vanda

Mais esta.


----------



## Marzelo

LADOPOGRU said:


> Olá!
> 
> 
> 
> "This makes Portuguese one of the most spoken foreign languages in these countries.
> 
> As minhas tentativas:
> 
> 1. Isto faz do português uma das línguas estrangeiras mais faladas naqueles nestes países.


----------



## LADOPOGRU

Ahhh sim, dei-me conta agora, haha. Obrigado!


----------



## Vós

Englishmania explica melhor essa tua passagem? Ou alguém poderia explicar melhor a passagem dele?

_Apesar de_* o* filho dele não *ir*, tu podes ir. 
Apesar do filho dele não ir, 

_Apesar de_ *a* situação não *estar* resolvida, ... _Apesar d*a*_* situação *(complicada),... (apesar de + noun)
Apesar da situação não estar resolvida 


_Apesar d*os problemas*_ (que tens tido), ...  _Apesar de_ *os problemas terem* aumentado,... 

O facto de *a* Maria não *poder ir*  afecta o grupo. 
O facto da Maria não poder ir ... 

Apesar da chuva forte, eu saí. /  Apesar de a Maria me ter avisado, fui na mesma. 
Apesar da Maria me ter avisado, fui na mesma. 

Fico chateado por o João chegar atrasado. 
Fico chateado pelo João chegar atrasado.


----------



## LADOPOGRU

Obrigado, Vós!


----------



## Vós

Como? Eu apenas li o  tópico, mas não ficou-me claro a passagem do englishmania, somente estou perguntando!


----------



## Istriano

Está _na hora da onça beber _água. 

(Nunca [ou]vi  _está na hora de a onça beber água_  ).


----------



## Denis555

Vós said:


> Como? Eu apenas li o tópico, mas não ficou-me claro a passagem do englishmania, somente estou perguntando!


Ele respondeu "vós" (=vocês, os outros sem te incluir! Brincadeirinha )

O que Englishmania quis dizer é que não se deve contrair a preposição com o artigo (ou pronome) quando depois vier um verbo no infinitivo pessoal:
Apesar *de o* Brasil estar crescendo, ainda tem muitos problemas.
e não:
Apesar *do* Brasil estar crescendo...

Com pronome:
Apesar *de ele *estar crescendo, ainda tem muitos problemas.
e não:
Apesar *dele* estar crescendo, ainda tem muitos problemas.

Na fala, isso quase que não ocorre e fazemos a contração! 

Essa regra da escrita parece não valer para a preposição "a", pois nunca vi frases do tipo:
Devido *a o* Brasil estar crescendo...
vejo sempre:
Devido *ao* Brasil estar completamente situado no hemisfério ocidental, todos os horários são atrasados em relação ao Meridiano de Greenwich. Fonte.

Outro exemplo:
Devido *a a* economia estar a crescer...
vejo sempre:
Devido *à* economia estar a crescer a um ritmo mais lento...(exemplo de Portugal) Fonte.


----------



## Vós

Denis555 agora peguei a idéia melhor.


PS.: Eu sei, eu sei mas me recuso a esrever do jeito novo, como está teoricamente errado, pelo menos preciso sinalizar que isso não é mais certo.


----------

